# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si bëhet një mashkull për vete?!

## DESA

C'fare duhet te beje nje femer qe ta kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...e qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e perjete.

C'fare duhet te bej nje femer nese e shikon qe kur mashkulli e degjon duket qe ka nje fare mosbesimi ne syte e tij.  Si duhet ta rikthesh besimin ?

----------


## _Elena_

> C'fare duhet te beje nje femer qe ta kete gjithmone nje mashkull per vete. Qe ai ta degjoje ate me shum se te tjeret...e qe ata te kene nje lidhje te forte e perjete.


*Duhet te jet e sinqert dhe e rregullt ne te gjitha drejtimet!*

----------


## DardanG

> *Duhet te jet e sinqert dhe e rregullt ne te gjitha drejtimet!*


Dhe mbi të gjitha t´ia "shlyej" trurin dhe "vërboj" sytë!

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Duhet te jet e sinqert dhe e rregullt ne te gjitha drejtimet!*


Ke shume te drejte Elena,po sbesoj qe ne ditet e sotme,fakti qe te jesh e drejte dhe e sinqerte,vleresohet nga mashkulli!!
Qe te besh nje mashkull per vete nuk eshte e lehte,sepse mund ta besh te tille per nje kohe ,ndersa pastaj jo...
Kjo pyetje do te ishte me mire tju behej meshkujve,por une personalisht mendoj qe te duash me zemer dhe te jesh e drejte dhe e paster,nuk do te thote qe e ben mashkullin per vete...eshte e veshtire te hysh ne boten e tyre dhe te kuptosh se cfare duan dhe ke duan ne te vertete ata!!!

respekte desa dhe elena

----------


## DESA

> Dhe mbi të gjitha t´ia "shlyej" trurin dhe "vërboj" sytë!



Ne c'menyre ?    Duhet te genjesh ndonjehere ... apo gjithmone te jesh e sinqerte.

Kur nje femer tregon gjithcka ...dhe s'mban asnje sekret te veten mbas nje fare kohe pse meshkujt e harrojne kete fakt dhe perseri fillojn me mosbesimin e asaj cka thot ajo femer eshte e vertet  sic ne fillim.

----------


## _Elena_

> Ke shume te drejte Elena,po sbesoj qe ne ditet e sotme,fakti qe te jesh e drejte dhe e sinqerte,vleresohet nga mashkulli!!
> Qe te besh nje mashkull per vete nuk eshte e lehte,sepse mund ta besh te tille per nje kohe ,ndersa pastaj jo...
> Kjo pyetje do te ishte me mire tju behej meshkujve,por une personalisht mendoj qe te duash me zemer dhe te jesh e drejte dhe e paster,nuk do te thote qe e ben mashkullin per vete...eshte e veshtire te hysh ne boten e tyre dhe te kuptosh se cfare duan dhe ke duan ne te vertete ata!!!
> 
> respekte desa dhe elena


*Jam shume dakort me ty DI_ANA por e vetmja gje qe duhet te bej nje femer eshte ajo qe thash pak me lart.
Kaq besoj se kemi ne dore ne femrat, tani nqs keto nuk vleresohen nga mashkulli atehere me vjen keq por behet fjale per dike pa ndjenja*

----------


## DESA

> *Jam shume dakort me ty DI_ANA por e vetmja gje qe duhet te bej nje femer eshte ajo qe thash pak me lart.
> Kaq besoj se kemi ne dore ne femrat, tani nqs keto nuk vleresohen nga mashkulli atehere me vjen keq por behet fjale per dike pa ndjenja*


Mbase  Elena  ti ke te drejte...  "pa ndjenja"  me duket si fjale e forte. Mbase  cunat rehatosen ose tremben shum  shpejt. Nese nje moskuptim ndodh e kane te veshtire te rikthehen te ajo  gje  e bukur qe kishin me pare...edhe sikur vajza te jete  po e njejta  sic ishte para moskuptimit.

----------


## _Elena_

> Ne c'menyre ?    Duhet te genjesh ndonjehere ... apo gjithmone te jesh e sinqerte.
> 
> Kur nje femer tregon gjithcka ...dhe s'mban asnje sekret te veten mbas nje fare kohe pse meshkujt e harrojne kete fakt dhe perseri fillojn me mosbesimin e asaj cka thot ajo femer eshte e vertet  sic ne fillim.


*DESA une mendoj se nuk ndikon vetem mosbesimi por sepse disa nga ata merziten me te  njejtat gjera dhe duan te bejn ndryshime....
E kane nga natyra sado qe neve na dhemb.....*

----------


## DESA

> *DESA une mendoj se nuk ndikon vetem mosbesimi por sepse disa nga ata merziten me te  njejtat gjera dhe duan te bejn ndryshime....
> E kane nga natyra sado qe neve na dhemb.....*



Mosbesimi  eshte gjeja e pare ne listen e gjerave shkatruse te relatave.

Nese ti nuk besoj fjalet qe po them une atehere  nuk  do  me degjosh ose do besh sikur do me degjosh por perseri  brenda do te bluash  dicka jo te vertete.   KONFLIKTI  i  pa shprehur qe mban per brenda nje njeri ne baze te dicka te moskuptuar  pak nga pak e nxjer koken dhe krijon stress kot.

Puna eshte c'fare duhet te besh kur mbasi te jesh sqaruar per here te dyte  tetrete per dicka ....perseri e sheh se cuni  e mban mendjen te e njejta gje  qe ishte  moskuptim  qe nga fillimi ?

C'fare duhet te thuash me teper ?

----------


## shefqeti11

pupupupupupu sa llafezane qe jeni ju femrat me aman  :pa dhembe:  si moj na bet per nje lek na bet eee, c'beni keshtu xhanem  :perqeshje:  j/k

Sa per temen: mendoj se nuk eshte detyrim i nje femre te bej te lumtur nje mashkull apo edhe e kunderta ''gjithmon flasim per personin qe ndodhet ne krah'', mendoj se c'do gje varet nga karakteri i personit & se cfare tipi eshte, nqs e kupton partnerin se cfare tipi eshte, ateher disi lehtesohet gjendja per te bere ato gjera qe ai apo ajo pelqen por nuk mendoj se mund te plotesohen te gjitha kushtet per te bere dike te jet aq i/e lumtur sa te mos shikoj sa andej kendej pas nje kalimi kohe te gjat, gjithmon do dali dicka e re, si i thon nje fjale ''njeriu nuk ngopet'' pak a shume i pershtatet kesaj gjeje, mendoj se mjafton qe gjerat e rendesishme te plotesohen me pas ato elimentaret avash avash.
E rendesishme eshte te merret nje vendim qe do kesh ate dhe vetem ate ne jeten tende dhe me pas kot nuk thone ''koha sjell gjithcka por njekohesisht edhe sheron gjithcka''.
E vetmja gje qe do mund te thosha me plot bindjen eshte se: vetem dashuria e ben njeriun te lumtur, po qe se ekziston kjo ne mes, ateher gjithe gjerat e tjera jan te pa vlera.

Urime per temen.

----------


## bebushja

Te besh nje mashkull per vete ka shum  menyra :buzeqeshje: 
po ndonje menyre per veprim te kundert kush di nga ju  :shkelje syri: 
do thosha se nuk vlen te sforcohesh per te pasur nje mashkull
nese ai te do ose te pelqen  te do ose pelqen per ate qe ti je ,pra si te ka njofur
Ne se ti ke manin ta besh per vete per nje qellim te caktuar (ketu futet nje bast ,nje hakmarje,nje kaprico)mund te shtiresh ,dhe kjo mafton,nese vertet ndjen dicka  sdo mundesh te shtiresh  per shume kohe ,e kjo do  jet me e keqe  si perfundim

----------


## Militik

Mund ta besh kollaj per vete por nuk do ta kesh gjthnje.

----------


## shefqeti11

> Te besh nje mashkull per vete ka shum  menyra
> po ndonje menyre per veprim te kundert kush di nga ju


 T'a besh te vuaj? Kjo ka menyra me shume per t'a arritur se ajo e para.
1-Ne darke kur vjen nga puna, mos i jep per te ngren :P
2-Ne mengjes kur del nga shtepia, lere t'i gjej vet rreckat ku i ka  :pa dhembe:  
3- Etj, etj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## fisniku-student

*femra per mashkullin eshte prehje ne kete jete...andaj shfrytezojeni kete pozite ....

keshille per femra...*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Po provoj te hyj edhe une nje here ne kete teme por shoh se paska shume femra ketu dhe kam frike se do me perdorin si kavie laboratori :buzeqeshje: ....c'fare duhet te beje nje femer per te bere nje mashkull per vete?...mos kujtoni se meshkujt kerkojne shume"...mos u vini ne siklet per te ditur se c'fare duan sepse te jeni te sigurta se nje dite do tua thone vete....ne fund te fundit nuk jemi edhe aq te komplikuar...gjithmone luajme me karta te hapura...me kete, nuk dua te them se ju luani ndryshe por i gjithe problemi eshte se nuk dime te lexojme kartat e njeri tjetrit....megjithate me behet qefi qe hapen edhe te tilla tema te cilat na ndihmojne te mesojme leximin e ketyre kartave dhe mbi te gjitha,me behet qefi
qe ka edhe vajza qe nuk kane turp ta shfaqin kete lloj "analfabetizmi"ne thonjeza",dhe te kerkojne te mesojne dicka per natyren mashkullore....personalisht,do te isha i gatshem tju jepja ndihmen time modeste
nese keni ndonje paqartesi ne ndonje pjese te caktuar te shqetesimit ne fjale :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje...

----------


## Visage

> ....c'fare duhet te beje nje femer per te bere nje mashkull per vete?...mos kujtoni se meshkujt kerkojne shume"...mos u vini ne siklet per te ditur se c'fare duan sepse te jeni te sigurta se nje dite do tua thone vete....ne fund te fundit nuk jemi edhe aq te komplikuar...gjithmone luajme me karta te hapura...me kete, nuk dua te them se ju luani ndryshe por *i gjithe problemi eshte se nuk dime te lexojme kartat e njeri tjetrit*


Te pershendes, shume fjale me vend ajo qe ke thene, sidomos ajo qe kam vene ne bold ... e verteta eshte se me te vertet nuk dime te lexojme kartat e njeri tjetrit, dhe shume here ne fakt nga inati ose xhelozia dhe bejme te kunderten e atyre qe ndjejme, sinjale te cilat e konfuzojne akoma me shume partnerin.  

Megjithate, aty ku ke te besh me njerez te matur, te pjekur e te dashuruar, ekuacioni eshte shume i thjeshte, te duan vetem ty kur ti je i/e pazevendesueshem per te.  

Por ndonjehere ju duhet nxire dhe jeta qe te te mesojne vleren ... funny mund t'ju duket kjo por e vertete, sepse shumica t'a mesojne vleren kur te humbasin.

----------


## Baptist

> okay  ..pjesa e caktuar e shqetesimit eshte kur  fjala e nenes se mashkullit degjohet me shum se fjala e  femres se mashkullit. PSE ?


Sepse-eeeeeeeeeeeee...,
Edhe ti do e beje te njejten gje ne syte e mamase tende. 

Pastaj varet sa je intime me te shoq, sa ndani ju dhe sa i bisedoni e pleqeroni raportet mes jush si pale ndaj prinderve si pale. Nese nuk ke arritur ta ndash burrin si pale e jotja dhe ai te caj hallet qe ka me prinderit e vet ne intimen tende ju nuk e keni arritur lidhjen ende. 
Nga nje pozite si kjo eshte e pamundur te ndikosh. Por nese ai ty ti shprehe pakenaqesite sado te vogla ne lidhje me raportet e tij me prinderit ndonjehere dhe ti di si te pozicionohesh, do ta krijoni kete lidhje me lehtesi dhe do te punoni se bashku per tejkalimin e gjerave qe bien ndesh me interesat e juaja te perbashketa. ekmr. 
Kjo ne rast se je e martuar, ne rast se nuk je e martuar aq me lehte. Duhet te dish te hysh ne biseda planifikimi te ardhmerise suaj te perbashket. TE krijoni enderrat dhe qellimet tuaja te perbashketa, dhe ti forconi shume. Ne kete menyre ai kur e ema do ti kerkoje docka qe prish keto plane, ti sdo te kesh nevoje ta ngritesh zerin fare. Ai do ta zgjedi problemin vet dhe ti do te ngelesh mire me te tije.....
ekmr
Pershsendetje

----------


## shoku_tanku

> okay  ..pjesa e caktuar e shqetesimit eshte kur  fjala e nenes se mashkullit degjohet me shum se fjala e  femres se mashkullit. PSE ?


Kjo eshte nje pyetje qe per mentalitetin tone nuk le shume vend per tu komentuar pasi merret si nje pyetje qe e ka pergjigjen brenda...po te bazohemi ne nje mentalitet liberal,atehere varet nga marredheniet qe mashkulli ka me te emen apo me te shoqen....jo te gjithe meshkujt degjojne vetem fjalen e nenes,ka edhe nga ata,madje jane shume qe degjojne me teper fjalen e nuses :buzeqeshje: ...kjo nuk duhet pare detyrimisht si dicka shqetesuese,aq me pak si motiv xhelozie...ne fund te fundit dashuria per nenen eshte dicka qe nuk mund te kushtezohet....si te meshkujt edhe te femrat eshte e njejte....asnjehere mos u perpiq te nderhysh midis kesaj dashurie...mund ta shfaqesh shqetesimin tend te partneri, vetem ne rast se nena e tij behet shkaktare e prishjes se lumturise suaj...

----------


## fisniku-student

*Buzeqeshja e femres eshte kurth per mashkullin...(jo kurth mijesh)*

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Te pershendes, shume fjale me vend ajo qe ke thene, sidomos ajo qe kam vene ne bold ... e verteta eshte se me te vertet nuk dime te lexojme kartat e njeri tjetrit, dhe shume here ne fakt nga inati ose xhelozia dhe bejme te kunderten e atyre qe ndjejme, sinjale te cilat e konfuzojne akoma me shume partnerin.  
> 
> Megjithate, aty ku ke te besh me njerez te matur, te pjekur e te dashuruar, ekuacioni eshte shume i thjeshte, te duan vetem ty kur ti je i/e pazevendesueshem per te.  
> 
> Por ndonjehere ju duhet nxire dhe jeta qe te te mesojne vleren ... funny mund t'ju duket kjo por e vertete, sepse shumica t'a mesojne vleren kur te humbasin.


Kjo e fundit ka vlere vetem per ata qe nuk kane vullnetin e duhur per te mesuar,ne kete rast duhet detyrimisht nje mesues i rrepte...jam shume dakort me kete llogjike!

----------

